# Happy man today!



## OutWhey (Oct 15, 2010)

Got my last order in and damn it feels great to see this in my mail box this morning 





Now my only delima ia BEAST or DIESEL..lol


----------



## Skyling35 (Oct 15, 2010)

BEAST!!!!!!!   Shit is amazing!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice... I think...


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Got my last order in and damn it feels great to see this in my mail box this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hi CONRAD415, wat is the beastdrol and diesilbolan, is it similar to superdrol or wats it compared to?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks placeboish too me


----------



## slimshady95 (Oct 15, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Got my last order in and damn it feels great to see this in my mail box this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn,u muat have a big mailbox,lol,goodluck with everything dude....


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 15, 2010)

Beastdrol is one of the better Superdrol clones to come out lately. Not sure on the dieselbolan? A little pricey but not much else out there right now thats worth a shit for less!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah Beastdrol is meantto be an exact clone of SD. When I get my bottle of it I will let you all know


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will keep you all informed on the how I enjoy the products. The ATTACK is nuts and gave me sick pumps in the gym today.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 16, 2010)

you might think of getting some epi to bridge with beastdrol


----------



## unclem (Oct 16, 2010)

where to you find out wats good in ph or not, i dont no shit about none of them, so how did or do u guys no all about the ph out there? and where do u get beasterol ? is it available in viutamin stores or wat. anybody pm me with where to get the beastrol or watever its called if u dont mind. i like to try anything except dnp. but if i can take alot of anadrol will these drugs do shit for my tolerance? thnx fellas.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 16, 2010)

unclem said:


> where to you find out wats good in ph or not, i dont no shit about none of them, so how did or do u guys no all about the ph out there? and where do u get beasterol ? is it available in viutamin stores or wat. anybody pm me with where to get the beastrol or watever its called if u dont mind. i like to try anything except dnp. but if i can take alot of anadrol will these drugs do shit for my tolerance? thnx fellas.



orbits has beastdrol.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 16, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Got my last order in and damn it feels great to see this in my mail box this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the diesel 2.0, using the epistrong now as kick start to 1-testcyp and test cycle.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 16, 2010)

unclem said:


> where to you find out wats good in ph or not, i dont no shit about none of them, so how did or do u guys no all about the ph out there? and where do u get beasterol ? is it available in viutamin stores or wat. anybody pm me with where to get the beastrol or watever its called if u dont mind. i like to try anything except dnp. but if i can take alot of anadrol will these drugs do shit for my tolerance? thnx fellas.



ORBIT has these


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 16, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Got my last order in and damn it feels great to see this in my mail box this morning
> -img-
> Now my only delima ia BEAST or DIESEL..lol



I'm curious to see how this works out. You running a log bro?


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 17, 2010)

Wish I had time to run a log. I will show results in 6 weeks, how about that?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 17, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Wish I had time to run a log. I will show results in 6 weeks, how about that?



Sure thing. I guess thats what matters the most right?


----------



## Skyling35 (Oct 18, 2010)

blergs. said:


> ORBIT has these



That he does, and at some pretty damn good prices.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 18, 2010)

Skyling35 said:


> That he does, and at some pretty damn good prices.


 Orbit is pleasure to deal with. He fulfill every aspect I look for in company with top quality products. Thanks Orbit!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Oct 21, 2010)

Orbit has them for cheap and great customer service.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 21, 2010)

AznTomahawk said:


> Orbit has them for cheap and great customer service.


 Where you think I got the beast and diesel..Orbit is awesome to deal with.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 21, 2010)

nope cant get phera in the states anymore.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ^ too bad.
> 
> That stuff is Gold.



I threw away a huge bottle like a year ago. I should have sold it on ebay or something. Of course, I had had it a l-o-n-g time. I didn't like the stuff but got a really good deal on it.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 24, 2010)

unclem said:


> where to you find out wats good in ph or not, i dont no shit about none of them, so how did or do u guys no all about the ph out there? and where do u get beasterol ? is it available in viutamin stores or wat. anybody pm me with where to get the beastrol or watever its called if u dont mind. i like to try anything except dnp. but if i can take alot of anadrol will these drugs do shit for my tolerance? thnx fellas.


Unclem, trust me brother, go with furaguno, oxyguno, or hemaguno. I promise way better products then these other so called clones!!!Im gonna search for a prohorme "everything you need to know guide" it dates back from 2001 to current! At one point I was literally a walking encyclopedia on this shit!! SD clones come with some nasty sides!!! the 5a, and 2a, together will spike your dht levels through the roof.17a toxic as hell on liver. I hope some of you guys arent stacking 2 meths together in same cycle. Your a cool kat, Im gonna find this guide on the internet and pm it to you. Did you ever read up on that pm I sent you about Spectra Research??? these products are similar!! just my humble opinion from, YEARS of use!!!!!!!


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 24, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> Unclem, trust me brother, go with furaguno, oxyguno, or hemaguno. I promise way better products then these other so called clones!!! Beasterol comes with some nasty sides. Read the ingredients!! Im gonna search for a prohorme "everything you need to know guide" it dates back from 2001 to current! At one point I was literally a walking encyclopedia on this shit!! SD clones come with some nasty sides!!! the 5a, and 2a, together will spike your dht levels through the roof. 17a toxic as hell on liver. I hope some of you guys arent stacking 2 meths together in same cycle. Your a cool kat, Im gonna find this guide on the internet and pm it to you. Did you ever read up on that pm I sent you about Spectra Research???


 Checkout "prohormone guide" google it. theres alot of links that branch out from it. hope this helps a little bit....


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 24, 2010)

unclem said:


> where to you find out wats good in ph or not, i dont no shit about none of them, so how did or do u guys no all about the ph out there? and where do u get beasterol ? is it available in viutamin stores or wat. anybody pm me with where to get the beastrol or watever its called if u dont mind. i like to try anything except dnp. but if i can take alot of anadrol will these drugs do shit for my tolerance? thnx fellas.


 *Theoretical Class I:

*MADOL (Desoxymethyltestosterone/DMT)
- (Phera Plex/P-Plex)
- Compound: 17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol 

METHEPITIOSTANE
- (Havoc/Epistane)
- Compound: 2a-3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol

BOLDENONE
(1,4AD & BOLD)
-Compound: 1,4-androstadiene-3,17-dione

PROGESTINE
(Trenadrol & Trenaplex)
- Compound (Trenadrol): 17b-Methoxy-Trienbolone (Trenadrol)
- Compound (Trenaplex): Estra-4, 9-diene-3, 17-dione
- Compound (Trena): 19-Norandrosta 4, 9 Diene 3, 17 Dione
- Compound: 19-Norandrostenedione


TESTOSTERONE
(M1T)
- Compound (M1T): 17alpha methyl- 17beta-hydroxy- androst-1-ene-3-one

*Theoretical Class II:*

MASTERONE
(Superdrol & Clones)
- Compound: 2a, 17a dimethyl-5a- androstane- 17b-ol-3-one

ORAL TURINABOL
(Halodrol-50 & Clones)
- Compound (Halo): 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3,17-diol

CLOSTEBOL
(Chlorodrol & Oxyguno)
- Compound (Chlorodrol): 4-chlorodehydromethylandrost-4ene-3,17b-diol 
- Compound (Oxyguno): 4-chloro-17 -methyl- etioallochol-4-ene- 17 -ol-3,11-dione

STANOZOLOL
(Winztrol, Orastan-A, Furaguno & Clones)
- Compound (winztrol/Prostanozol): [3,2-c]-pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol
- Compound (Furaguno): 5a- androstano[2,3-c]furazan-17b-tetrahydropyranol 
- Compound (Orastan-A): [3,2-c]5alpha-androstanol-furazan-17beta-tetrahydropyranol

PROGESTERONE
(Revolt, Propadrol)
- Compound (Revolt): 13-ethyl-3methoxygona-2, 5(10)-dien-17-one
- Compound (Propadrol): 6-17 dihydroxyetiocholone-3-ol proponate-12-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-diene

DIANABOL 
(M1,4ADD)
- Compound (M1,4ADD): Methyl-1,4 androstenediol

MIOTOLAN (FURAZABOL)
(Furazadrol)
- Compound (Furazadrol): 17-Methyl-5alpha-androstano[2,3-c]furazan-17beta-ol


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 24, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> *Theoretical Class I:*
> 
> MADOL (Desoxymethyltestosterone/DMT)
> - (Phera Plex/P-Plex)
> ...


 THanks, very helpful post.


----------



## Mr.Andy (Oct 25, 2010)

Where did u find the N2 guard?


----------



## deathnote (Nov 1, 2010)

looks like you got some good stuff there


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 10, 2010)

Conrad, wheres your liver support to go with the beastdrol, yes its a SD clone, N2guard is a good idea it also helps with cholesterol control as well, expect some lathargy and maybe some back pumps, u need to fuckin eat big while taking it and keep your fluid intake up!!! but about a week to 10 days in your strength will shoot up bro. I had a battle with the back pumps, anybody have any suggestions


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr.Andy said:


> Where did u find the N2 guard?


 
needtobuildmuscle.com


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 11, 2010)

M-Rods said:


> Conrad, wheres your liver support to go with the beastdrol, yes its a SD clone, N2guard is a good idea it also helps with cholesterol control as well, expect some lathargy and maybe some back pumps, u need to fuckin eat big while taking it and keep your fluid intake up!!! but about a week to 10 days in your strength will shoot up bro. I had a battle with the back pumps, anybody have any suggestions


 No worried MRod. I am covered and my diet is not a problem.


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 15, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> No worried MRod. I am covered and my diet is not a problem.


 
Good to hear man, just checkin on ya


----------



## poundage (Nov 19, 2010)

been a few weeks...are you getting good results?


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 19, 2010)

yeah... pics.. or at least some stats


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 19, 2010)

poundage said:


> been a few weeks...are you getting good results?


about 11 lbs heavier


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Not bad... I may have to try it out sometime then. 11 lbs in a little more than a month?


----------



## TheKidd25 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have to say, i am really jealous of you right now. Ive used beastdrol and that stuff is amazing!, the strength and vascularity i got on that was unreal. I will be using diesel along with need2guard and other needtobuildmuscle.com supplements for my next cycle, can not wait!...good luck with everything


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 28, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> about 11 lbs heavier



Lats and Quads are thick.  Nice work.


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 29, 2010)

TheKidd25 said:


> I have to say, i am really jealous of you right now. Ive used beastdrol and that stuff is amazing!, the strength and vascularity i got on that was unreal. I will be using diesel along with need2guard and other needtobuildmuscle.com supplements for my next cycle, can not wait!...good luck with everything


Beast is a great PH for size. Diesal is great for lean mass and pure strength; great product. Honestly, I have had the chance to get free products from other supplement companies but the quality that NTBM puts in their products is by far the best I have witnessed and I pay out of pocket for them. Worth it. 



Work IN Progress said:


> Lats and Quads are thick. Nice work.


 
thanks man. I am leaning out a but with gear from RBB and I will work on the imbalance on my lats this year.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 29, 2010)

BEAST!!! unleash the BEAST!


----------

